# Tic Toc Kidding soon!!!!!



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a picture of Wind on May 18th. May 20th (today) is 149 days. Her ligaments are gone. Back slant is changing. 
This is her first kidding. Think PINK! :girl: 
Our last goat, Christy, had 3 :boy: :boy: :boy: Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to have an udder building and I'll guess twins :girl: :boy: ......



Hope she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: Girls!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

She is making me wait :hair: She is close enough that my husband and I check her every hour. There would be know other reason for me to be awake and on the internet at 3AM :ZZZ: My husband takes over at 4AM. I'm going to go check her and then go to bed unless something is happening and I don't think there will be. Suellen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I feel for you and the sleepless nights.  Hope she kids soon so you can rest.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Waiting is the hardest part. Especially when you think they are going soon, well soon, yep any minute now...been there! Good luck! :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, today is 150. How is she doing? Good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

It is day 150! I think she just wanted to see us get up in the night to check on her. "Look how I have them trained" We are still waiting. :hair: 
This is a picture of Wind from last night:








My husband posted this picture on his blog and wrote, "Here she is lying on the straw looking a bit like Jabba the Hut."

I'll keep you all posted
Suellen :ZZZ:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Update. No babies yet. We took Wind over to Mack the buck on 12/23/07 which was the first day of her being in heat which usually lasts about 3 maybe 4 days. She was there 12/23/07-01/01/08 that was a long over night date. The soonest 150 days would be 05/21/08 and the latest 150 days would be 05/24/08. Tuesday she had soft ligs, a little discharge, panting, getting up, laying down and some visable contractions and made her say something about them. She is messing with us because now she is not showing any signs of going into labor! :hair: She's feeling ok Eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and play butting with her friend.
Here is a picture of Mack the buck as he tries to seduce one of the does. Isn't lust grand. It must have impressed my does because all three got pregnant. His owners does were not impressed because hers did not get pregnant. He is a papered Alpine.









Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some pretty babies coming to your farm! He is a handsome fella, and she's a very pretty girl! Sounds like she'll be going soon(IHOPE) and she certainly is messing with you!! Those girls know how to keep us up at night! :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes certainly a handsome fellow. Come on babies :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, the thing I feared when Izzy was messing with me was that I would let my guard down and not be there when she needed me. Stay focused, she can't put it off forever, even though it seems she can! :GAAH: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope she's showing you SOME signs of imminent delivery.

She looks good so you shouldn't have to worry about anything going wrong....big girls have a bit more room in there so all is lined up well :girl: :boy: 
It's easy enough to panic over hearing about a birth that needs help...it's not the case with each doe as the majority of them deliver with no problems at all, it's us mini owners that deal with the majority of mis aligned kids and the lack of space to help when needed. Tic Toc will do just fine and she will let you know if she needs you. :hug: So don't be scared, just informed and know that we are here to help ease your mind and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Wind is still showing NO signs of having those babies. When I went in to check on her she was laying down and looked up at me with that look of "What? Are you expecting something?" :angel2: She got up and wanted her head scratched. NO signs :hair: I hate the waiting. I did show her the pictures of what a good birthing position is for the babies. She wanted to eat the paper. LOL I do have a couple of people near by and the farm vet (she's fantastic) is only about 10 minutes away. She called us one day about a month before our first goat kidded she wanted to come over and ultrasound our pregnant goats if we didn't mind just because she had never ultra-sounded a goat. She ultra-sounded all 3 goats but she couldn't get a good read because they were all carrying their babies high. We did get a good view of their digestive systems (which was in the way of seeing the babies). That was kind of cool. I'll keep waiting for Wind to decide to have her babies but I am not going to let my guard down. I'll keep checking on her even if she laughs at me "made you look (again)" :ROFL: Suellen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she goes soon for you, I say twins :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So., is there any news yet??


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

No sign of popping out those :girl: :girl: 








Suellen


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Still no signs of having those :girl: :girl: 
Unless she was in heat longer than 4 days, possible but not likely, today would be 150 days.








Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope she doesn't go beyond 155....I like your smilies!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Wind is still holding on to those babies! Her ligs feel like they are gone but they felt that way on Tuesday too. Her udder does look a little fuller. 
No discharge she is dry! I'll keep you posted.








Suellen


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:slapfloor: Sorry, that pulling hair thingy is really cute! :slapfloor: Soon, I can feel it in the air, soon! :girl: :baby:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

This morning when I checked on Wind her udder had fill out a lot more. She was having small contractions the kind that made her look at her back end wondering what the ________ was that! No discharge. I let her out with the other goats and my husband, D.J., and I have been checking on her every 45-60 minutes. D.J. just got back in and said he put her in the birthing stall because she now has some discharge.







Progress.

Think *PINK* :girl: :girl:

Suellen








_Wind at 4 months_


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on girl!!! Don't make your mama totally bald!! :girl: :girl:


----------

